# Cosa è il numero 1?



## emarebe

In un  mio libro ci sono delle immagini numerate che rappresentano degli oggetti. Se voglio tradurre il seguente mini-dialogo:

"Che cosa è il numero 1?"
"Sono delle chiavi"

posso tradurlo come:

"Qu'est-ce que le numéro 1?" oppure "C'est quoi le numéro 1?"
"Ce sont des clés."

Grazie per le vostre risposte!


----------



## Nino83

"Qu'est-ce que c'est le numéro 1?"


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Emarebe, ciao Nino,
Dipende anche dal contesto. Il significato non cambia, al contrario del modo di esprimerlo. *Quale tipo di libro è???*


----------



## emarebe

Grazie e buon anno Nino e Matoupaschat!
E' un libro di testo di  francese con una serie di illustrazioni. Gli studenti si fanno domande a vicenda per chiedere cosa sono gli oggetti e lavorare sul vocabolario.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie Emarebe, felice 2014 a te
"Que représente la photo/le dessin n° 1 ?" -  "Que voyez-vous sur la photo etc...". Se il libro è più orientato verso una pratica già avanzata più colloquiale, si potrà avere "C'est quoi le n° 1 ?", ma sembra strano come didascalia di un manuale scolastico/linguistico, non lo scriverei, lo capirei e lo scuserei...


----------



## albyz

matoupaschat said:


> "Que représente la photo/le dessin n° 1 ?" -  "Que voyez-vous sur la photo etc...". Se il libro è più orientato verso una pratica già avanzata più colloquiale, si potrà avere "C'est quoi le n° 1 ?", ma sembra strano come didascalia di un manuale scolastico/linguistico, non lo scriverei, lo capirei e lo scuserei...



Pienamente d'accordo... "C'est quoi le n° 1 ?" è orribile


----------

